# AWESOME website on building NIC condos...



## undergunfire (Nov 10, 2008)

I found this great website while I was searching for NIC condo designs. I think it is a really informative website.

http://www.rabbitcondo.com/


There is even a video demonstration on how to build a NIC condo (which looks very nice and something I may build in the future)...

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/watch/v/4bLUDLbZYr4[/flash]


----------



## BSAR (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow that is really cool!


----------



## Hayley411 (Nov 11, 2008)

I am definitely going to use that design the next time I build a NIC cage.

Thanks for the video.

~Hayley


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 11, 2008)

Your welcome ! I am sure soon enough I will want to change up the bunny room. I am definitely using these designs, as well. I have never tried having plywood cut and building it like shown, so it should be fun. Plus, it looks really nice!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 11, 2008)

I wonder if we should link this some where on the forum.


----------



## delusional (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow that's really neat. It looks so smart!

Really good to show people how good these cages can look if you put in the effort. Some people I've spoken to have said that they don't really like the appearance of NIC cages, think they look messy etc. but that looks as good as (or even better than!) a petshop cage.


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 13, 2008)

This should definatly be added to the section of the library on making NIC cages.... Ooooh mods! LOL


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 13, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> This should definatly be added to the section of the library on making NIC cages.... Ooooh mods! LOL



I agree! I copied this link to

Building NIC Condos


----------



## myheart (Dec 30, 2008)

I did it!!!! I built the condo from the video and it turned out great!!! When I saw the video, my first thought was that _I _could build this!

I have a bunch of pics so I will probably make two posts to show them off.

I found it helpful to also read the guy's directions on how he built the condo because there was some information in the written directions that he didn't mention in the video. 

Here is the condo with bare shelves. I decided to get a vinyl remnant so that I could wrap it around the edges of the plywood. A heat gun and a staple gun came in very handy for that little project. I must admit that I did have help with that part because I could never get the vinyl tight enough with my weak little hands. The only other thing that was added, was the vinyl cove base along the base deck to help keep "stuff" inside the condo. It has worked out great so far because all of the stray poo's stay inside the condo. Now I am thinking about adding more to the second floor to keep the hay in also.







The written directions mentioned that the guy drilled holes in the 1X2 that supports the second shelf. I drilled two hole on both ends of the piece and used zip ties to hold it in place. That seemed to be enough to hold the shelf, so I omitted the smaller piece along the side.

Picture of the condo with the shelves in place...






Then I attached the door. I decided to do that after the shelves were in place for the ease of getting the shelves in place.






With the door open...






Rabbit supplies in place....






Finally, with a rabbit to enjoy the new condo....


----------



## myheart (Dec 30, 2008)

The new condo is working out perfectly! I like the fact that it doesn't take up a ton of space in the dining room, but provides plenty of room for a rabbit to climb, play, and flop.











So many of you might be thinking that Patrick is enjoying the new condo. But that isn't my little Patrick... This is sort of an introduction for my new little foster boy, Andrew Allen!!! The differences are so minimal between Patrick and Andy Allen that I have to do a double-take more than not. 






Patch and Luna checking out the new digs...






Patrick Saying "Hi" to Andy Allen...






I couldn't resist posting the next pic. Let me introduce Andrew Allen. This was taken on one of his first days here at the house. He had played so hard that night, that he had to take a rest....






There is absolutely nothing like a bunny-butt picture!!!

I do have to thank Naturestee for the NIC panels used to build the condo. In all the condo would probably cost about $100.00 with NIC panels, plywood, zip ties, wheels, 1X2, and vinyl. My cost for this condo, because of the NIC donation from Naturestee, was about $50.00. I had the plywood cut at Lowe's, and the man who cut it for me also helped me find everything else necessary to build the condo. I did use a ton more zip ties than what the guy recommended on the video because I wantedthe condoto be stable enough to be pushed while holding on to any part of it. The wheels are a blessing because I can roll the condo out of it's place to clean up the hay that falls behind the condo. 

In all, this is an A+ project for a great price and an excellent, extremely usable bunny-condo.

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 30, 2008)

You are a Genius Architect, myheart!! Can I ask you, and K and Will to build some NIC units in Waukesha? Wow, Andy Allen's bunny butt pic is priceless too. Was tempted to put that in his Petfinder profile. Maybe only bun parents would appreciate that butt pose??!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome cage! I'm glad the darn things are doing somebody some good, they were just piled up in my garage.

Does Patrick like Andy? That would be adorable!


----------



## Evey (Dec 31, 2008)

This is perfect! Just the type of design I want for Toby! You did a wonderful job, myheart!

Wouldn't they make the neatest Dutch trio? 

-Kathy


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 31, 2008)

It looks just AWESOME, myheart :biggrin2:!!

Uhhh....cute trio, much?!


----------



## myheart (Dec 31, 2008)

*Evey wrote: *


> This is perfect! Just the type of design I want for Toby! You did a wonderful job, myheart!
> 
> Wouldn't they make the neatest Dutch trio?
> 
> -Kathy




Thanks so much for the compliments!!! Andy Allen is really enjoying the room and I like the easy accessto his dishes in the morning and general cleaning in the evening. It really is a nice design!!

Oh, trio....? It would become a quad if Andy were to stay. :shock:Then I would really have to get new glasses to be able to tell everyone apart! Zappa looks so much like Luna, and, Andy and Patrick would drive me nuts trying to see the minor differences in their fur colors. It does cross my mind at times, but Andy will have a bright future in a forever home especially if he gets a girlfriend to groom him. Right now, all he does is annoy my cats trying to get groomed from them. :?

myheart


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow, that's a really cool website. I just need some NIC panels to build one! 

*MyHeart: *Your cages are amazing!I love em'. 

Hopefully I'll be gettting NIC panels soon, so thenI can build some cool cages, or little play-pens for outside time.



Karlee


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 31, 2008)

myheart!! I never thought of the vinyl molding to put along the bottom! I have thought and thought about how to keep *stuff* in better! That's awesome! I can do that for Clover!

I am trying to find just the right litterbox for Bo also. He has a high backed one and tends to *pee over the edge* so I need to redo a few things!


----------



## myheart (Jan 1, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> myheart!! I never thought of the vinyl molding to put along the bottom! I have thought and thought about how to keep *stuff* in better! That's awesome! I can do that for Clover!



Actually, the vinyl cove base was the idea of the friend who had helped me. It works out nice because it was easy to cut-to-size with a pair of scissors, easy to drill through, and a single zip tie on either end hold it in place well enough. 

Andy hasn't made any moves to chew on it as of yet, so it has been okay that way. I am thinking about putting some vinyl base or a few inches of rabbit cage wire on the second deck because I worry about his little paws slipping through the wire grids while he stretches out in a flop. I just wouldn't want him to wake up with a start if a paw where caught up in the wires. It is always such a "safety first" thing with the bunners. 

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 1, 2009)

I worry about those sort of things too. I cover all the NIC panels on the flooring with hardware cloth even if they will be covered cause I know my rabbits and they tend to move EVERYTHING.....


----------

